# Early ORIG Schwinn pork chop front brake



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 5:01 PM)

Early Schwinn pork chop front brake Original not repop. As found cleaning out a old bicycle collection. What you see is whats there. Prefer PP friends as payment and I ship with tracking


----------



## BFGforme (Wednesday at 5:14 PM)

Probably post war


----------



## buickmike (Wednesday at 5:20 PM)

Rivet fastening shoe is rather high?


----------



## catfish (Wednesday at 6:05 PM)

$35.00


----------



## Scrick67 (Wednesday at 6:05 PM)

40


----------



## Freqman1 (Wednesday at 6:06 PM)

$50


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 6:06 PM)

thanks nd


----------



## Scrick67 (Wednesday at 6:07 PM)

62


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 6:08 PM)

Nd


----------



## ballooney (Wednesday at 6:34 PM)

75


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 6:36 PM)

Thanks nd


----------



## Freqman1 (Yesterday at 3:00 AM)

$87


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Yesterday at 4:32 AM)

Little squeeze and we're there


----------



## Freqman1 (Yesterday at 4:42 AM)

$95


----------



## Kansan (Yesterday at 5:15 AM)

$110


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

Sold


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Yesterday at 9:23 AM)

Kansan said:


> $110



Sold to you, please send pp friends payment too oldcycle@rogers.com  and send me your shipping address plus contact # for shipper,thanks


----------



## Kansan (Yesterday at 9:30 AM)

Postal money order?


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Yesterday at 9:34 AM)

Kansan said:


> Postal money order?



Sure,pink postal US money can be sent to 
Rick Wolfe
9 Daventry Way RR5
Komoka, ont. , Can.
N0L1R0
Thanks


----------

